# Layout in a garage



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm planning a new layout in a garage. Should I be concerned about temperature changes with track expansion. I can heat it during the winter but it becomes costly.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

My layout is built in a shed that has no insulation or heat. I have a small space heater in there so I can play but I dont leave it on all the time for the same reasons you mention. 

To solve the problems with warping track and other temp/humidity issues I designed my trackwork with this in mind. I soldered every other joint but I left every other joint not soldered with a small gap to compensate for expansion and contraction of the rails and the benchwork. I built my layout durring the summer, my trackwork was tested then and proven to function perfectly and so far this winter has been cold and wet and I still have no issue with my setup. You should solder feeder wires to every section of track between the soldered joiners to give the best performance and to prevent issues from corrosion and dirt in the non soldered rail joiners.

Massey


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Massey,

Thank you for your quick reply.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

i have a garage layout....temp goes from 40 to 70 in winter with no issues. colorado has a very dry climate though. no issues so far.........


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi,
I also have a garage layout. It's 30X40, insulated, and heated with a forced air natural gas furnace. It's NEVER below 50 degrees during the winter months. I turn up the thermostat to 70 when I want to spend AT LEAST three hours out there, otherwise it's kept at 50.
All of my track is Bachmann EZ track NS. So far, so good, no problems at all.
I NEVER run the trains until the building has warmed up to 70. I also have power feeds no more than every 8 feet on all my tracks and am using MRC Tech 4 transformers.
So far my "man cave" train room has been just perfect.
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Depends on what scale your doing too.

O scale should be no problem.:smokin:


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you to all. My scale is HO and I plan to use nickle silver atlas track. The garage is a three car detached garage and does have a propane gas heater.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

You should be fine if you build strudy benchwork and leave gaps in the rails every now and again. a gap of .5mm is more than enough if you do it every few lengths of track. If you make every rail tight you will get warping and bent tracks.

Massey


----------

